

67signals - mahesh_rm
http://67signals.com/

======
smoyer
If this is parody, it's kind of funny. It would be much better without the
impression that you're sniping. Are you jealous? Have a personal grudge? An
unhappy customer? If I knew for certain you were none of these things, I'd
upvote you, but for now I think the decent thing to do is find out what
motivates you.

~~~
mahesh_rm
I like it too. I did not make it. Just stumbled upon it and thought to share
since it makes to some extents use of nice subtle irony.

